
Show HN: A Bare-Metal Intel iAPX 86/10 Emulator Written in Pure WebAssembly - VioletVillain
https://violetvillain.github.io/EXACT/
======
VioletVillain
Hello! Author here.

First I should mention that the project is opensource, available here:
[https://github.com/VioletVillain/EXACT](https://github.com/VioletVillain/EXACT)

For convenience I'll also include a basic overview here.

EXACT is an abbreviation for 'Emulating X86 iAPX CPU on NeT'.

This project was primarily done for two reasons:

In favor of RASM, which is basically a work-in-progress Game Engine written in
Rust. Getting fluent in WebAssembly meant writing efficient code and eased its
debugging.

Experience. an in-depth study of processor that still has alot in common with
x86_64 will surely assist in writing optimized code; even though the 8086
lacked any concepts of caches (as an example).

The emulator has been thoroughly documented, except in places where doing so
would have been considered extremely verbose or otherwise obivous.

All OpCodes (Even Illegal ones) have been implemented, however instructions
that require physical hardware access and interrupts are not available.

This is mostly a bare-bones emulator considering that it only emulates a
single 8086 without any co-processors, interrupt controllers or other
Multimedia devices.

I've written a few (short) Assembly examples that can be run on the emulator
too, inside the 'Examples' folder. However, EXACT supports more complicated
programs as well.

